# Partner visa



## hafsa

Hi! I am married to an Australian PR holder. We got married in dec but have been a couple since April 2011. Due to unfortunate circumstances, that is a death in my partners family we had no wedding party but only a registration plus a nikkah ceremony at home. Me and my partner do not want to spend unneseccarily on a wedding party anyway and do not hope to have one in the future either. We are about to apply for my partner visa to Australia. Will the fact that I have no evidence of a wedding party affect my application? Please do respond if anyone has an answer for this.


----------



## havaiana girl

Hello Hafsa
Where are you from? How did you meet? How long have you known each other? What are your ages and is there an age difference?

cheers Susan


----------



## Nithi

hafsa said:


> Hi! I am married to an Australian PR holder. We got married in dec but have been a couple since April 2011. Due to unfortunate circumstances, that is a death in my partners family we had no wedding party but only a registration plus a nikkah ceremony at home. Me and my partner do not want to spend unneseccarily on a wedding party anyway and do not hope to have one in the future either. We are about to apply for my partner visa to Australia. Will the fact that I have no evidence of a wedding party affect my application? Please do respond if anyone has an answer for this.


I don't think it's going to be an issue as long as both of you legally married. You can try to explain this in your letter.. just clearly explain the situation and attach with any other supporting doc such as photos,phone bills..etc.Meanwhile, just cross check with embassy or immi office for further details...


----------



## hafsa

havaiana girl said:


> Hello Hafsa
> Where are you from? How did you meet? How long have you known each other? What are your ages and is there an age difference?
> 
> cheers Susan


Hi Susan! I am from Sri Lanka and my partner too is Sri Lankan but a PR holder of Australia. We met through a marriage proposal and fell in love. We have known eachother since April 2011 and decided to get married in dec 2011. We didn't plan a big wedding just a small function. But since his grandad passed away we thought we will scrap the function too and just do a registration. My partner is 28 and I am 26. We have all the necessary evidence to prove our relationship except an actual wedding party.


----------



## havaiana girl

hafsa said:


> Hi Susan! I am from Sri Lanka and my partner too is Sri Lankan but a PR holder of Australia. We met through a marriage proposal and fell in love. We have known eachother since April 2011 and decided to get married in dec 2011. We didn't plan a big wedding just a small function. But since his grandad passed away we thought we will scrap the function too and just do a registration. My partner is 28 and I am 26. We have all the necessary evidence to prove our relationship except an actual wedding party.


I'm not familiar with "marriage proposal" or meeting this way, however I know that the marriage celebration is a big issue with Aust Embassy Cairo but may not be with the embassy you lodged your application with. Also your about the same age, the same cultural background, the only thing I see that they may question you on is that you have not known each other for long (less than 12 months), all cases are different you will hopefully be successful, I wish you well.


----------



## Paradise

You can still lodge a partner visa, just as long as your marriage is legally recognized in your country. If not, apply on a defacto basis, you just need to prove you've been living as husband & wife in a genuine & continuing relationship for more than 12 mths. You'll need to prove this with joint accounts, assets, bills, etc...

Goodluck with partner visa.


----------



## Nelly87

It is fine to not want a big wedding  however there is a difference between a small wedding and a wedding-in-a-hurry - even the latter can be fine but just remember that if no family members attend, that might give off the message to immigration that your families do not approve and/or you have not even shared it with them. Having a small wedding wth a few people that really matter already looks heaps better. They're trying to distinguish between fake weddings and modest weddings, so if you choose marriage over registered partnership it says to them that marriage means something to you and that means that the wedding day would have at least *some* meaning.

Of course it is like dancing in the dark - your specific case officer may view it differently from others but their job is to separate weddings-to-get-paperwork from a genuine wedding. 

You can always include some kind of documentation of the passing of the family member to show it actually happened and it turned the celebrations down quite a few notches.


----------



## Ellie_Tie

I don't think it would be a problem.
It depends much more on whether they know each other, and how much time you know each other to. And i think age difference really is important.


----------



## Ellie_Tie

Why don't you make social network profile together  Put picture from both of you. Put it daily


----------



## Jack1986

*Will we get approved???*

Gday all. 
My girlfriend (American) and I (Australian) are about to apply for the De-Facto Partner Visa, but we are worried that our application wont get approved. Here is our situation.......

We have lived together but basically have no record of it.
We have no shared financial information (bank accounts, etc). 
We have a few largish bank transfers between each other for bills, rent etc. 
Lots of travel photos of us together. 
Dont think we have had any shared flights together (even if we do, i dont think we kept any tickets or receipts). 
Might have some mail that got sent to the same address, but I doubt we've kept hold of it. 
We had to spend 6-months apart earlier this year for visa/immigration issues (her aus-work visa expired and then after 3 months in the usa my usa travel visa expired too).
We called everyday on Skype, but Skype doesn't exactly keep good records of who you have called and when.

We ARE in a committed 18 month relationship. I am back in the USA now on another 3 month travel visa. I have been looking for jobs that might sponsor me, but have been unsuccessful, and i have about 20 days to go on my visa.

How in the world can we prove that this is a genuine de-facto relationship??? Can testimonials from friends and family cut the mustard?

Please HELP!! Thanks in advance


----------



## mary79

Nelly87 said:


> It is fine to not want a big wedding  however there is a difference between a small wedding and a wedding-in-a-hurry - even the latter can be fine but just remember that if no family members attend, that might give off the message to immigration that your families do not approve and/or you have not even shared it with them. Having a small wedding wth a few people that really matter already looks heaps better. They're trying to distinguish between fake weddings and modest weddings, so if you choose marriage over registered partnership it says to them that marriage means something to you and that means that the wedding day would have at least *some* meaning.
> 
> Of course it is like dancing in the dark - your specific case officer may view it differently from others but their job is to separate weddings-to-get-paperwork from a genuine wedding.
> 
> You can always include some kind of documentation of the passing of the family member to show it actually happened and it turned the celebrations down quite a few notches.


Hi im new to here i have been reading this site n i find it really good im married and my partner is not pr we have appiled for 801-820 visa. we have been waiting 20 months now n we havnt heard anything. I have sent them many emails n phone calls i have reached boiling point now .. Wat more csn i do ...


----------

